
Ask HN: What are your favorite browser extensions/add-ons for Firefox or chrome? - atulatul
What are your favorite&#x2F;preferred browser extensions&#x2F; add-ons?Firefox, Chrome. Primarily productivity focused. But other areas are fine, too. Also mention specific customizations of these, if any. Moderators, please edit suitably, as this is my first post here.
======
andrewaylett
Privacy Badger:
[https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)

I use it instead of an adblocker, because it gives the effect I actually want
from an adblocker: it stops people tracking me, without stopping responsible
sites from making money from my visits by serving me adverts.

It's also able to allow requests without forwarding cookies, with some sane
CDN defaults, so you can load third-party assets without allowing more-than-
minimal tracking.

------
bdz
Enhanced Steam [http://www.enhancedsteam.com](http://www.enhancedsteam.com)

Reddit Enhancement Suite
[https://redditenhancementsuite.com](https://redditenhancementsuite.com)

uBlock Origin
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock)

Full Page Screen Capture [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-
screen-c...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/full-page-screen-
capture/fdpohaocaechififmbbbbbknoalclacl)

h264ify
[https://github.com/erkserkserks/h264ify](https://github.com/erkserkserks/h264ify)

Linkclump
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/linkclump/lfpjknco...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/linkclump/lfpjkncokllnfokkgpkobnkbkmelfefj)

------
andrewaylett
Cookie Autodelete: [https://github.com/Cookie-AutoDelete/Cookie-
AutoDelete](https://github.com/Cookie-AutoDelete/Cookie-AutoDelete)

Goes along nicely with something like Privacy Badger, and removes non-
whitelisted cookies once a site's tabs are closed.

Use with I Don't Care About Cookies: [https://www.i-dont-care-about-
cookies.eu/](https://www.i-dont-care-about-cookies.eu/) to avoid all the EU
cookie banners.

------
purerandomness
Tree Style Tabs, of course: [https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tree-
style-tab/](https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tree-style-tab/)

Can't imagine browsing without anymore.

~~~
atulatul
The tree reminded me of Octotree for git. It is nice.

------
BeetleB
OneTab. It has serious issues, but I haven't found a replacement. Solves the
problem of having so many tabs open. And solves my information addiction -
usually after I OneTab it I tend not to care about it anymore (even though
that _wasn 't_ my goal).

~~~
drwicked
I too like OneTab though I find it problematic. I'm trying out Tabs Backup &
Restore suggested farther up this thread as a potential replacement.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-backup-
restor...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tabs-backup-
restore/dehocbglhkaogiljpihicakmlockmlgd/related?hl=en)

------
fyrstenberg
Most of my (Firefox) add-ons are privacy oriented. Besides from NoScript,
Decentraleyes and Privacy Badger I also use AgentX to change the user-agent
per site; simple, no bloat, and just works.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/agentx/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/agentx/)

~~~
tfmatt
For anyone reading this, the user-agent switcher is not something to be over
looked. If a drive-by-exploit is written for firefox and you are switched to
IE... hey maybe they now try to apply an IE exploit and of course it won't
work. Basically it is an extra layer to prevent browser specific exploits from
being delivered.

~~~
SAI_Peregrinus
It's also worth noting that uMatrix can spoof user agents, it doesn't take a
second addon. (In the Privacy tab on the settings dashboard).

------
drwicked
I like Tab Scissors: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
scissors/cdoch...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-
scissors/cdochbecpfdpjobpgnacnbepkgcfhoek)

Splits your many-tabbed Chrome window into two windows at your current tab.
Useful for when I open up a bunch of tangential research pages and want them
in their own window.

~~~
Max_Mustermann
You can kinda replicate this functionality by shift-selecting the tabs you
need to split and drag them away.

------
pmoriarty
Pentadactyl - an very powerful, vim-like extension which is now permanently
broken by Firefox 57

It is now impossible to make any extension that powerful on Firefox, due to
design decisions by Firefox to limit the power of extension developers.

~~~
_alias
Serious question, is there an emacs equivalent? I know the emacs bindings.

~~~
eejdoowad
Far as I can tell, no. I'm open to adding an emacs profile to Saka Key. It's
as easy as modifying this JSON file: [https://github.com/lusakasa/saka-
key/blob/master/src/options...](https://github.com/lusakasa/saka-
key/blob/master/src/options/Keybindings/default.json)

------
satanic_pope
Firefox Extensions:

uBlock Origin :
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock)

Privacy Badger :
[https://www.eff.org/privacybadger](https://www.eff.org/privacybadger)

Tab Memory Usage (legacy mode as not supported on v57) :
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-memory-
us...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-memory-usage/)

WhatRuns : [https://www.whatruns.com/](https://www.whatruns.com/)

Boomerang for Gmail :
[https://www.boomeranggmail.com/](https://www.boomeranggmail.com/)

about:addons-memory (legacy mode as not supported on v57) :
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/about-
addons-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/about-addons-
memory/)

------
altschuler
Vimium: [https://vimium.github.io](https://vimium.github.io)

Let's you navigate and control the browser using the keyboard in a very clever
vim style.

~~~
alienreborn
Similar one I use: cVim
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cvim/ihlenndgcmojh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cvim/ihlenndgcmojhcghmfjfneahoeklbjjh)

------
reblws
Firefox: TabSearch: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tab_search/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/tab_search/)

Fuzzy search for tabs + keyboard controls for tab management. (I made this,
hope it's alright that I'm advertising)

Octotree: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/octotree/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/octotree/)

Adds a tree-style panel to the side of every GitHub repo, makes it easy to
browse and skim source code.

------
pgeorgep
Chrome:

1\. Grammarly: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/grammarly-for-
chro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/grammarly-for-
chrome/kbfnbcaeplbcioakkpcpgfkobkghlhen?hl=en)

2\. Zest: [https://zest.is/](https://zest.is/)

3\. Scrum for Trello: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scrum-for-
trello/j...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scrum-for-
trello/jdbcdblgjdpmfninkoogcfpnkjmndgje?hl=en)

------
iandev
Shameless self promotion:

SearchIT is something that I made and use almost everyday
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/searchit/fioambgbh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/searchit/fioambgbhedmjhlobdibcbhfjojjccoa)

You can swap where you are searching easily. Maybe someday I will eventually
add more sites, but no promises. It's open source here:
[https://github.com/IanBurgan/SearchIT](https://github.com/IanBurgan/SearchIT)

------
BlackLotus89
Depending on device:

Ublock origin

Privacy Badger

treestyle tabs (here is hoping that the we version catches up)

Https everywhere

Umatrix

CanvasBlocker

Cookie autodelete

Tampermonkey

#Todo: add links and description

PS really wonder why nobody here seems to use umatrix it's awesome

~~~
bobbinsbob
I use umatrix, awesome addon. I hardly ever see it recommend either, much
better than noscript.

------
jrowley
Scroblr, for scrobbling (tracking) what music I listen to on youtube,
soundcloud, bandcamp etc [0]

Lastpass for password mgmt.

Pocket for saving pages and never looking at them again (which allows me to
close tabs that otherwise might linger for months).

0 -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scroblr/mflbcmpjne...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/scroblr/mflbcmpjneookibbaeopkfcnegknkgog)

------
uKVZe85V
Glad you ask.

Great convenience with these little-known gems:

* "It's All Text" -> edit _any_ text input area in your favorite editor, since after all it's all text. Hope the author updates quickly to webextensions.

* "Easy Copy" -> many use cases, for example select relevant words in any page, copy as Markdown link (or other markup) and paste in your other editor. Easy to adapt to any sane markup language.

Also:

* Display #anchors

* uBlock Origin

Given up Ghostery for shady business model.

~~~
uKVZe85V
* "It's All Text" can be approximated with "Textern". That one requires Python3.5+ and a (short) manual install.

* "Easy Copy" -> no real replacement. Partial features at [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/copy-as-markd...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/copy-as-markdown/) and [https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/url2clipboard/](https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/url2clipboard/) .

Not affiliated with these in any ways.

------
andrewaylett
HTTPS Everywhere: [https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere)

More and more sites do the right thing by default for their own resources, but
by no means all. HTTPS Everywhere helps you avoid the TOFU hole, and also help
for sites that try to load resources over http that they should load over
https.

------
newscracker
On Firefox, these are the ones I use in every installation (yes, they make me
more productive):

uBlock Origin (ad blocker)

Privacy Badger (tracker blocker and ad blocker)

HTTPS Everywhere (forces https when available)

Perspectives (checks for certificate changes)

Cookie AutoDelete (the alternative WebExtension replacement for Self-destruct
Cookies - deletes a tab’s cookies, local storage sometime after it’s closed)

Tab Mix Plus (the Swiss Army Knife of tab management)

Session Manager (save, restore windows/tabs - till date I haven’t found one
that works as reliably as this one on Chrome)

Tree Style Tabs (display tabs as a hierarchical tree; place the tab bar on any
side)

Link Alert (point the cursor at any link and know if it’ll open a new window
or not, if it’s a PDF and many other things)

FoxClocks (configure several time zones and see the current time in those
quickly)

FoxyProxy (switch proxy servers based on URL patterns or cycling through them
with the toolbar button)

------
killahpriest
Fuzzy tab search with [https://saka.io/](https://saka.io/)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/saka/nbdfpcokndmap...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/saka/nbdfpcokndmapcollfpjdpjlabnibjdi)

Time tracking with [https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wakatime/jnbbnacme...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wakatime/jnbbnacmeggbgdjgaoojpmhdlkkpblgi)

------
ivm
Cloud to Butt Plus – Adds silly fun to all tech websites:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cloud-to-butt-
plus/apmlngnhgbnjpajelfkmabhkfapgnoai?hl=en)

Pocket – Saves articles, so I can read them later on my phone:
[https://getpocket.com/](https://getpocket.com/)

Also I made Sloth Worth that counts money "lost" on distracting sites:
[https://qotoqot.com/sloth-worth/](https://qotoqot.com/sloth-worth/)

------
datpuz
Sight (Chrome) - code file syntax highlighting:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sight/epmaefhielcl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sight/epmaefhielclhlnmjofcdapbeepkmggh?hl=en)

OpenList (Chrome) - opens a list of URLs that you paste in as text.
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/openlist/nkpjembld...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/openlist/nkpjembldfckmdchbdiclhfedcngbgnl?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog)

------
nikivi
I really like these extensions :

[https://github.com/learn-anything/chrome-
extensions](https://github.com/learn-anything/chrome-extensions)

Although I mostly use Chrome only for web development.

------
yodon
As someone who has always had 100+ tabs open at any moment, Tabs Ouliner for
Chrome changed my life and freed up a TON of memory.

I downloaded the free version, played with it for 5 minutes, bought the $15
pro version, and am completely hooked. My guess is I’m averaging about 5 open
tabs since picking up this extension, with the rest automatically filed so I
actually go back to the ones I intended to go back to instead of just having
them buried behind 30 other tabs in one of many browser windows.

I don’t know the dev, don’t have any connection to the app, but this is
clearly how browsing was supposed to be.

------
Woofles
HTTPS Everywhere: [https://www.eff.org/https-
everywhere](https://www.eff.org/https-everywhere)

Forces your browser to always use an HTTPS version of a site if available.

------
pmontra
NoScript, uBlock, Cookies Autodelete, Stylus.

And Firebug, merged into Firefox now.

~~~
a_e_k
My list is similar, though formerly I'd have said Cookie Controller.

I'm sad to be losing that, but I've been trying Cookies Autodelete on one of
my machines and it seems a decent alternative. I look forward to seeing it
mature a bit more.

------
DarronWyke
I have a stock set that I use anytime I use Firefox or Chrome. They're there
for security and privacy.

Adblock Plus

NoScript

Ghostery

Privacy Badger

I've also added HTTPS Anywhere lately.

For Firefox only, though, there's more.

I also use Forecastfox (fixed version) without the bottom notifications turned
on, since I like being able to see the weather at a glance without having to
grab my phone.

I also have a very old version of Copy Plain Text that I use for what it says
on the tin.

Also some password generator, and a useragent switcher for testing/security,
and referrers disabled for the same.

~~~
timbit42
Is there a reason you use Adblock Plus instead of Ublock Origin?

My list adds Cookie AutoDelete and Decentraleyes.

~~~
DarronWyke
Yes, because Adblock Plus works. It's what I've always used. A lot of the
wailing and gnashing over "zomg they can be bought!!!1one" was just
misinformed users whining about discovering the "allow some non-intrusive
advertising" option, which has been in ABP for quite a while now (and is
completely optional).

------
koehr
I recently started using the WebMemex extensions. They are written by a friend
from the Indieweb Community. Best way to save a snapshot (to "freeze dry") a
website and have them in the browser cache for offline use. Lots of
development still needed but it is pretty usable already.

[https://github.com/WebMemex](https://github.com/WebMemex)

------
RutZap
I use Privacy Badger, AdBlock Plus, Markdown Preview, Secure Shell and
JSONView.

As a web developer I find JSONView to be very useful when testing APIs and all
sorts

------
tylersgordon
The Great Suspender [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspende...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-
suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg?hl=en)

The best one I have found for people who like to have open lots of tabs.

"Automatically suspends unused tabs to free up system resources"

------
pascalxus
I am a bit biased. But, I like this regression testing tool I created to make
testing as easy as Record and play.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/swifclub/eplcgfhhc...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/swifclub/eplcgfhhckddekengiohhipeajcgmmpp?hl=en)

------
saas_co_de
Quick Javascript Switcher: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-
javascript-s...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/quick-javascript-
switcher/geddoclleiomckbhadiaipdggiiccfje)

Great for sites with JS based pay walls.

------
deathtrader666
These are all on Chrome. Firefox doesn't have Planyway and Ultimello yet.

\- Toby (for tab management)

\- The Great Suspender (for reclaiming memory from unused tabs)

\- Evernote Web Clipper (for bookmarks)

\- LastPass

\- Colorzilla (to pick up colors)

\- uBlock Origin (ad blocker)

\- Ultimello (great Trello extension)

\- Planyway (another great Trello extension with calendar features)

\- Hacker News Stylish +

\- Ember Inspector

\- Youtube Subscription Manager (groups all of my subscribed users)

------
Flenser
Tampermonkey:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo)

(greasemonkey for Chrome)

------
synicalx
I'm very boring with my FF extensions;

\- uBlock

\- Bitwarden

\- Reddit Enhancement Suite

I used to go totally over top and at one point had about 30-40 extensions, and
Firefox looked a bit more like the Kerbal Space Program. Not sure what
compelled me to do that, but I probably only used 2 or 3 them in practice.

------
Flenser
Switch to tab: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/switch-to-
tab/gbfh...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/switch-to-
tab/gbfhhcljihbgcobpfnceegfmooomhhli)

------
jenhsun
Vimium + Visual mode, OneTab, Free Download Manager Chrome extension, Infinite
Scroll for Google™, Nimbus Screenshot & Screen Video Recorder...and New Tab
Draft is the best because it's the draft writing tool that I have to use every
day.

------
WiseWeasel
Mute tabs by default:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mute-sites-
by...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/mute-sites-by-default/)

------
Tyrannosaur
Ghostery- I basically block all tracking cookies and ads and social media
widgets

Adguard- for ads not caught by ghostery

Youtube Magic Actions- Makes the youtube experience way better. Although the
recent changes to youtube seems to have temporarily broken it :(

~~~
drwicked
Any reason why Ghostery over PrivacyBadger and Adguard over Ublock? I switched
from ghostery once they added user accounts and there was some suspicion about
them logging user data.

------
conception
[http://maketrumptweetseightagain.com/](http://maketrumptweetseightagain.com/)

On a more serious note -

Boomerang and Boomerang Calendar Pinboard Smile Always (always redirects to
Amazon Smile)

------
borgchick
Tabs Backup and Restore for Chrome is very useful, if you are like me, and
collect more and more tabs to "Read later". It will do periodic snapshots of
all tabs, and you can restore any point in time.

------
noam3127
Shameless plug: [https://github.com/noam3127/github-code-
folding](https://github.com/noam3127/github-code-folding)

------
aspencerpsu
React Developer Tools, CORS, and the Keeper Vault along my browser menu for
Chrome 63 :)

------
dionidium
I'm biased, but I made this extension for sorting stories on HN:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sort-hacker-
news/l...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/sort-hacker-
news/lopjhgdgkgoebpjklihmhkhpngeiadck?hl=en)

I use it every day.

~~~
atulatul
looks good. will try it out.

------
modzu
night light mode:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/night-
light-m...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/night-light-mode)

------
modzu
disable autoplay:

[https://github.com/Eloston/disable-
html5-autoplay](https://github.com/Eloston/disable-html5-autoplay)

(until chrome gets their shit together)

------
tmaly
ublock origin and ghostery

------
stackzero
Firefox: Octotree Chrome: Momentum

------
modzu
this is one i made for firefox on android to simply dump the list of open tabs
(after having a bad experience with sync missing stuff)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-
list/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/tab-list/)

------
Urgo
First shameless self plug for whomever watches YouTube videos, Twitch streams,
or consumes instagram via the web (twitter soon too) our Social Blade
extension brings stats directly to the video/image page:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/social-
blade/cfidk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/social-
blade/cfidkbgamfhdgmedldkagjopnbobdmdn)

Beyond that here are a few others I like that I haven't seen mentioned:

hckr news: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodle...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodleonmmfkdhfofamacceeikgecp?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog) (marks what new comments are here)

Honey:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/honey/bmnlcjabgnpn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/honey/bmnlcjabgnpnenekpadlanbbkooimhnj?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog) (shows price charts on amazon products plus finds a
lower priced one if amazon shows a higher priced one first)

Momentum:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfkn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momentum/laookkfknpbbblfpciffpaejjkokdgca?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog) (inspiring images on new tab page)

Pushbullet:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pushbullet/chlffgp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pushbullet/chlffgpmiacpedhhbkiomidkjlcfhogd?utm_source=chrome-
app-launcher-info-dialog) (get my android notifications on my desktop/laptop)

Twitter Account Switcher: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitcher-
twitter-a...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitcher-twitter-
account/gmngpagflejjoblmmamaonmnkghjmebh?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog) (for changing between more then one twitter account)

Unix Timestamp Converter: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unix-
timestamp-con...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unix-timestamp-
converter/clkkocmhcpfginlphpgjmgpdffihcbmm?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-
info-dialog)

Gestures for Google Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gestures-for-
googl...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gestures-for-google-
chrom/jpkfjicglakibpenojifdiepckckakgk?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-
dialog) (can close tabs, switch tabs, etc with right clicking and dragging
mouse etc)

